# Processing $



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Huron County prices today ...


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I thought $45 was bad! Of course, my guys don't do the other things like sausage and such. 

lg_mouth


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Get yourself a pressure canner, an ample outside burner with some good BTU'S and can that stuff...saves you some big $$$$ and flavor wise the best venison you will ever have!

check out my photo album..I think there are a couple pictures! 

PR


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, I paid $65 for my doe last year. That was cut, packaged, labeled and frozen. For that price it isn't worth my hassle or mess.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Pure River, why do you can outside? I do mine inside, where it's warm.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I paid 55 for mine and my girlfriend got a small buck that the guy only charged us 45 for.... I also got 15 lbs. of jerky and a roll of summer sausage off of my second deer and he only charged 65 or 70 total... all was packaged and labled as well!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I paid 65 last year. This year, I bought a meat grinder, so I plan to have my first deer processed professionally and my other two will go to the grinder. I figure this will same me some money from year to year.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

You can do all that yourself. I've have yet to pay for processing. After a little practice butchering a deer is not that difficult. It also is very rewarding and educational. You also get more meat and you know it's your deer. Just my opinion.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

We do all ours ourselves too. Saves so much money. But the biggest thing is, "you get your deer, and you know what is there...ie no bones."


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Processing - $50-$75

Do-it-yourself - a couple of days work and $400 in equipment to start, fun

heart and liver from the field - priceless


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've been processing my own deer for about eight years. I cut out the backstraps, tenderloins, and one sirloin tip roast. Everything else gets ground for jerky, sausage, and chili.

With a little practice, you can take a hanging deer with the skin on, to a bunch of boneless, wrapped venison in the freezer in a little over two hours.

All it takes is a couple of breakdown knives, a grinder, and some freezer paper.


I saw a nice electric grinder at Gander the other day on sale for $79


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Rosperts is a little pricey.But in my opinion some of the best sausage i ever had and their pepperoni sticks yummmmm.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

we use to do our ourselves. all the parts come apart like a big puzzle.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Because my old man is a tad bit paraniod!! haaa.

We use his propane double burner. We hav two big pressure canners, and with the extra umps from the big burners they come up to pressure, cook and seal in less than an hour. The stove in the house wont fit the two canners.
We do all the cutting inside of course! lol

Like someone else said..doing it yourself is rewarding to me. It part of the whole hunting picture. I love it. Start a fire in the fireplace, grab a little jack and coke..put some tunes on the stero..tell stories with my dad, mom has a big pot of something on the stove for dinner. I really enojoy doing it myself, and it only takes a couple hours to cut up one deer...and canned venison is AMAZING!! I actually had some last night. One pint canned venison, throw in one can of cream of mushroom soup and half a can of milk, heat up and pour over two pieces of toast!! It was delecoius. The nice thing is you can just throw them in the pantry and dont have to have a big chest freezer. I have found that I eat much more of it because i dont have to thaw it out and basically it tatse much better!!
We have been doing it for years and i couldnt immagine just dropping my deer off somewhere ..stopping by with a check and grabbing my meat. It just wouldnt be the same.

plus..its cheaper!!! lol

PR


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Is that beef fat on top? Perhaps I'm cooking mine longer than needed. I cook at 15 lbs. for 1.5 hours, after it gets up to pressure. We probably eat as much canned meat as we do burger, which is quite a bit. It makes excellent vegetable/venison soup.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes...its beef fat. Some people use one beef bulion cube, but i like the chunks of beef fat better.

honestly i'm not sure how long to cook it. I'm thinking its only like a half hour after the little ticker starts ticking . I leave that up to the mother hen ! lol. I just know with those big canners it takes a lot of heat to get them up to pressue. We have done one inside on the stove, but it just takes forever. Also with the two canner its nice if you have say 5 or 6 extra that wont fit in the other one and you dont have to run the canner twice. 
My parents are gardening and canning freaks(thats why i always go up there when its butcher time lol). Mom makes this huge vat of veggie soup from stuff in the garden every year and cans it up in the pressure canner. Hell..i think she even finds chicken on sale and cans that! haa haa. If the sh*t ever hits the fan...im grabbing my guns and heading to their place. I think they could feed an army for quite a while with the larder they have in the basement.

I just counted my cans..i still have 14 pints left from last year. I need to eat it up. Its about time to start it all over again!!!

PR


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

> It makes excellent vegetable/venison soup.


Agreed. Leftovers from a venison roast with carots and taters, etc get turned into veggie soup at our place. Wife loves it!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I always cook it in beef broth, but have been thinking of throwing in some beef fat. Can never have too much fat.  Last year I tried throwing in a piece of crushed garlic. Not bad. The two canners would be great. I can only do about 7 quarts at a time. And yes, it does take forever. But, so does cutting, grinding three times, and packing burger.  It's all worth it. I'm getting to be quite the canning junkie too. I think it's because I'm too lazy to thaw things out.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Exactly!!!.. I hate thawing things out.. and honestly, as much as I love venison i can only eat so much of it in roast or steat form.
With the canned there are soo many options. real quick..here is my favorite of all in the summer time!

One quart of canned venison. Pull it out and finger shred it up. Add one can of Jack Daniels bbq sauce, some ketchup brown sugar, mustard and spices till somewhat soupy. Throw it all in a tinfoil bowl and slow cook it on the charcoal grill with some hickory chips. The bottom will kinkd of burn forming a "skin" that protects the rest. Add to a bun and you have the best da*n bbq sandwhiches ever!!!
One more: 

One quart canned venison. Finger shred, add one can of your favorite SALSA.. add one diced onion, green pepper, and mushrooms...put in tinfiol and also throw on the grill.
wrap in soft pita wraps with a squirt of bbq sauce or mao!! also great! 

I even have my neighbor friend wanting to take the crossbow out this year and get a dow so he can make this stuff. he's said he hates vension until he tried the bbq and the wraps! haaa

PR

9 DAYS...GET THOSE BROADHEADS SHARP, STANDS FASTENED, GRUNT CALLS WARMED UP, RATTLING ANTLERS PRIMED, AND THAT RUMP IN SHAPE ...CAUSE ITS ALMOST ......... BOWSEASON!!!!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

We have boned our deer out for several years now and it really can be done in short order. The hardest part is skinning the brute, the skin will come off easy if you can get to it while it is still a fresh like that day. But we then take it to a meat market and have burger and jerky made and have them slice and package the back straps as steak, done for about 40 bucks.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I had my father-in-law can some of mine last year. I had some a long time ago but I forgot how good it is canned. We didn't do much last year but I plan to put a lot more to cans this year. My wife barely tolerates venison when ground into burger. She loves the canned stuff as do the rest of the clan. It is very quick and convenient to use. We use it in noodles or barbecued venison sandwiches. I plan to pick up another canner to go with the one that I have so that I can double up on the speed of canning. I may be calling myself a canning junkie soon as well.

My father-in-law added beef fat as well in our cans. He added a boullion as well but his chunk of beef fat was not as big as you have in those pictures.

 I am getting hungry now.


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

Grove City - $65 doe, $75 for buck straight skin and butcher; no processing. Skinned, cut, wrapped, frozen. The guy is pretty reputable. Send me personal message if you want the contact info.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I can a whole deer every yr.(cept the backstraps) Tough to beat when put into homemade veggie soup. Still got a couple jars left from last yr that need eaten.
When I pressure can mine I pack it in the jars raw, put in a teaspoon of salt and a slice of onion and that it. Sometimes I'll add some garlic. Put the lid on and start it cooking in the canner for 90 minutes once it reaches pressure.
I've been thinking of other stuff to add to the meat since it seems to take flavor so well when canning.
I process all my own deer. In my lifetime ( I'm still young at 29) I've taken 2 deer in to be processed...and that was just do to the circumstances, mainly biong really hot and me being short on time. With the urban zone tags I usually put 3-5 deer in the freezer/jars a yr. 60$ a deer would add up fast.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

8 DAYS BOYS!!!!!! 

PS. early season has gotten me a couple times as well. Now..I just dont shoot em when its hot. Unless old mossy horns stops by for a broadhead in the ole boiler room. 

PR


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

How many quarts or pints do you get from an average deer?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm going only by my memory (which isn't so good  ) but I'm thinking somewhere between 1-1.5 lbs per quart. Someone else may know better.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> I'm going only by my memory (which isn't so good  ) but I'm thinking somewhere between 1-1.5 lbs per quart. Someone else may know better.


 I would say that is pretty close. It could vary by how tightly you pack it and how much space you leave but that number sounds pretty good. I have never done a whole deer but based on that I would think you could end up with around 30-40 quarts with a nice size deer. That is really just a guess though.


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

I've seen a couple of recipes for venison sticks but does anyone have a good tutorial on how to make them? Temperature? Skins? All that stuff?


----------

